# swollen brisket



## Christina R. (Apr 22, 2004)

I gave my cow her 7 way blackleg and 5 way respiratory vaccination in the upper part of her brisket on Wed. evening (back near her leg). I did it there as I read (and have seen) beef ranchers vaccinate calves there to avoid the chlostridium shot lump from being noticeable if one develops. She got one on her neck last year and I didn't want this poor girl to have lump a year. Hern brisket keeps getting more swollen and obviously she is uncomfortable walking (using the leg I shot her near). The vet is coming out tomorrow, but he probably hasn't experienced othe nincompoops vaccinating a cow there. I'm hoping it is just a reaction that will dissipate in a few days. Any ideas or experience. I think I'm done with vaccinations for a herd of one. They are too stressful for both Corabelle and me.


----------



## Christina R. (Apr 22, 2004)

Well her brisket is still swollen, but the vet said it would go down. She is eating and drinking fine, so he's not concerned. He told me about a spot on her neck that would hide any lumps. She gets her lepto on Wed., so I'll try it then. I still hate shots, but such is loving having livestock.


----------



## Jena (Aug 13, 2003)

A cow's brisket is the lower part of her neck in the front, not the back. Shots should always be given in the neck. If a lump develops, it is due to the shot not being given deep enough into the muscle. If you use the correct length of needle, you can just thump it in there without worrying. I think it hurts them less too...I smack them one, two, third time is the shot (if I'm just shooting one cow).

Jena


----------



## herefordman (Aug 24, 2004)

Jena is correct, if the shot is too close to the surface it will show more often, deeper into the muscle tissue is better.
Keep an eye on the swelling as it may develop into an abcess, and those are a major pain to get rid of.


----------

